# Irrigation Design Help



## theKOkid (Jul 22, 2019)

Can someone help me with layout? Only updates from the time I did this drawing are:

1) my plumber put in a shut off valve in the flower bed in a straight line from the meter so I will tie in there and if at all possible I want to put all the control valves in the flower bed.

2) I think I'm going to do American Holly trees from the SW corner for about 100-150 ft north on the property line.

3) Building a wire fence with blackberry bushes from SW corner along S property line to the existing fence.

4) I'm planning some type of drainage from the corner of the house where the shut off valve is to the driveway then N to the bar ditch.

5) I'm going to line the E side of property N of the shop with shrubs. Everything directly E of the shop/fence is by a dirt road and has a lot of trees and weeds I hate. It's probably a 5yr plus project that I just plan to ignore for now. I don't mind getting a system in the ground for future use, just no clue what I'm actually going to do there.

6) If it helps, you can check my journal for pics of my lawn.


----------



## theKOkid (Jul 22, 2019)

Forgot to mention, I'm at 54psi and 17gpm at the shut off valve that is 1".


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

What do you need help with? You could try one of the online free designers that rainbird and others probably have. Or start doing your own design. Not sure what your fences look like exactly, but I would treat them like walls for your irrigation design, even my metal mostly see through fence really ruins the sprinkler pattern. If you want anything to be watered separate (the treeline, shrubs, etc.) then give them their own zone. Looks like a large property. You could consider having multiple valve locations. Not sure how big that area is you are talking about maybe doing work on later, but you could bring out multiple strands of wire and a water pipe (probably off a master valve) to a chosen location over there. That way you could add a few zones over there in the future without disturbing the rest of your property. How often and how much do those septic sprays put out? I didn't even know that was a thing. If it keeps the ground fairly irrigated already, you may want to make one of the zones pretty much just cover that area (that zone may not need to be used as much as the others).


----------

